

Sad day for Canada Bill C-51 just passed - peteyPete
https://openmedia.ca/blog/bill-c-51-just-passed-where-do-we-go-here

======
anonbanker
looks like I won't be complaining about the canadian government anymore.
Everything from now on out of my mouth will be candy and roses. Who wants to
be considered a terrorist for speaking out?

------
cskakun
Why does this only have 3 points?

